# Nature Photography website just update........



## philmcphoto (Nov 24, 2003)

Hi

I have just updated my site and would welcome your comments, good or bad.

Go to http://www.philmcdermott.co.uk 

Also if any members would care to participate in a Link Exchange then please email me at images@philmcdermott.co.uk

Thanks and regards

Phil


----------

